# Target, the dog that survived Afghan war put to sleep by mistake.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Afghanistan dog hero put down by mistake at Arizona animal shelter | Mail Online


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so so sad


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

yes, it's sad, but blaming One person? they are IMO a scapegoat - good *signage* would have prevented this. 
the Admin can pat themselves on the back, but this was preventable; it is not just procedures, it's much more. 
good shelters have policies that goof-proof, so that they never have to make headlines like this one.

JMO + IME, and rest in peace, Target.  
- terry


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Afghanistan dog hero put down by mistake at Arizona animal shelter | Mail Online


What a terrible end for such a wonderful dog.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> What a terrible end for such a wonderful dog.


i am hoping it was injection-euth, not any of the horrors; in NC they can still use CO2 and that's awful; 
some shelters WERE still using vacuum-chambers, which if possible is worse, because they always, always 
try to save time and reset, as well as electrical-power [bills are an endless issue] by LOADING the chamber 
with more than one animal; those are simply nightmares.

and please - if Target died in a horrible fashion, don't enlighten me; Thanks.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's just made me cry.


----------

